# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بک آپ و ریستور کردن بانک اکسپرس

## baran_mahdavi

سلام خسته نباشید 
سال نو  تبریک میگم امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشید
یه سوال داشتم:
من در برنامم از بانکم که اس کیو ال استاندارد است بک آپ و ریستور میگیرم در سی شارپ
ولی الان که بانکمو به صورت اکسپرس تبدیل کردم بک آپ و ریستور خطا میده
کلی هم جستجو کردم ولی به جوابی نرسیدم 
خاهش میکنم اگه  میتونید کمکی کنید
خیلی ازتون ممنون میشم.
موفق باشید....

----------


## ahmad4

سلام
اگر دیتابیس شما بصورت فایل است و نیازی به اتچ کردن در اس کیو ال ندارد به روش زیر می توانید از ان بکاپ بگیرید

USE [master]
GO
sp_attach_db "Database", "E:\Data1.mdf "
GO
BACKUP DATABASE [Database] TO
DISK='E:\Database.bak' WITH FORMAT
GO
sp_detach_db [Database]

----------


## ehsan.moolaei

با سلام



> ولی الان که بانکمو به صورت اکسپرس تبدیل کردم بک آپ و ریستور خطا میده


توی برنامه که با C#‎ نوشتید خطا میده؟یا توی sql?
اگه توی C#‎ خطا میگیره کاملاً درسته چون شما توی connection string کانکشنی که واسه برنامتون نوشتین احتمالاً از سرور (local) استفاده کردین حالا که با express میخواین اجراش کنید طبیعیه که پیغام خطا بده
راه حلشم اینه که توی C#‎ و کانکشنتون به جای (local) بنویسید sqlexpress\.
موفق باشید

----------

